# Squier vs Fender neck screws



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone notice that they're different? The Squier Classic Vibe tele I have has neck screws a little bit bigger and with coarser threads compared to my Fender Strat. I was surprised at this.

Could this explain stripped neck screws holes happening? Using the fender screw in a Squier neck would mess up the threads pretty fast. And using the Squier screw in a Fender neck would open the holes up too much to use a Fender neck screw again.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Squier is 11 threads per inch, Fender is 15.
Head size is different too.

Squier was bought new by me and is all original.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I am only because nearly everything between the Squier CV series and vintage Fender are interchangeable. Bridges, pickguards, control plates all swap out without trouble. 

I guess I'm putting this out there because I nearly used the wrong screws to put a Fender neck onto a partscaster I'm building, and it occured to me I'm probably not the first to do that.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I have had Fenders with a mix of the 2. I bought them used, so who knows. I just put them back into the holes they came from.

C


----------

